# Feeding show wethers - garbanzo beans



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

At a show recently I met a lady who says for show wethers she feeds "Payback" Champion Meat Goat, garbanzo beans and just enough roughage to keep the rumin working. She says this will keep wethers from developing a large belly. Is this common, have you used garbanzo beans and where do you get them, garbanzo beans?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have heard of this but have no info. You don't happen to live in eastern Wa do you?


----------

